# N.W. Indiana racing?



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Are there any ho racers or fun runners in N. W. Indiana?


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Same goes for central Indiana + are there any shows also????


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I think mtyoder has a group of racers in Millersburg In. Craig is a great guy. I have a bunch of his monster trucks. He also does some really neat cars.

The next show I will be going to will be the November Midwest Slotcar show. I think it is the Sunday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

22tall said:


> I think mtyoder has a group of racers in Millersburg In. Craig is a great guy. I have a bunch of his monster trucks. He also does some really neat cars.
> 
> The next show I will be going to will be the November Midwest Slotcar show. I think it is the Sunday before Thanksgiving.


Where is the Midwest Slotcar show going to be at?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Rockford, Illinios.


----------

